# I have a question



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Well...I just got a BP today, And she still has retained eye caps..Does anyone have any suggestions about it, or information, or any tips on how we should get them off? If so that would be great. She is four feet long. Ill post a picture of her, and the tank. (75 gallons) when i can figure out how to upload them..

HELP! lol..thks very much.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Here we go..C.D. should me how.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

She looks like she's going into shed. When a snake sheds the eyes get cloudy as well and shed off a layer with the skin. There are no eye-holes in the shed. Do you know if it has shed it's body yet or if it still has to shed? Normal healthy snakes shed all in one piece. Generally multi-piece sheds aren't a good sign.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

75 gal tank is a little big dont you think









Bp's dont like to be in big spaces 29 gal 
is good enough. They arent very active so 
they dont need much room


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Well actually..This snake is very active. and there is a kitty litter box that takes up half the tank...that she is soaking in right now.i dont think its too big...her name is :Big Betty:


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

my aunt ( the original owner for 6 years) said that she is due to shed. but the eye caps look wrinkly and hard so i thought i could be retained eye caps.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

i carried big betty downstairs..lmao, and showed my granny because she cant walkl up-stairs to see it. and she liked sh*t herself. and was like "Holy F* Sh*it!"..It was funny.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I wouldn't worry till she sheds. From the picture it looks like a normal Ball in "shed coat" to me.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Straight From VPI's website

Most adults could live out their lives quite happily in an enclosure the approximate size of a 20-gallon-long aquarium.

Adults are provided a 16 oz water bowl, measuring 4" in diameter and 3" in depth.

Ball pythons are rarely observed to soak in their water bowl in conditions of normal health and security. Most often the reason for ball pythons to sit in their water bowls is that they are stressed or insecure in their cages (they are "hiding" in their water bowl,) or if they are plagued by an infestation of snake mites.

VPI Ball Python Care Sheet


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Well...i read that they like to soak in them when they are about to shed. And, He's never had a soaking bowl before. Until now. She has been in this cage for 6 years, was very active and loved to be held. I also read that in a BP book.

--Thanks i can tell she is about to shed now, When i was holding her up, Her under is starting shed. But, she really is soaking in her bowl, and it looks like its helping her shed.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

for a second there i thought he had a 4' Black Piranha (BP) LMAO


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

What kind of substrate do you have with it, 
it looks like gravel.

How often has the gravel been taken out and cleaned?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> for a second there i thought he had a 4' Black Piranha (BP) LMAO
> [snapback]1149631[/snapback]​


Yea we talk about Piranha all the time 
in the reptile forums


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It looks like some sort of wood chippey stuff to me. Hopefully it's aspen and not pine!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Before doing anything drastic to remove retained eye caps like sticking tape to his eye -please make sure the snake is indeed retaining his eye cap.

I saw a picture a while back of a snake whose owner thought it was retaining an eye cap, -and ripped the lense off the snake's eye!


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Eek! Im just going to wait until his next Shed. and if his eyes still look like that, Then there is a vet here in indy called "All Wild Things" and my friend said they are real cool and great. So, I will just take him there. Im better off safe then sorry. No its not gravel. Im not sure what it is in his cage. But, Ill be sure to put Aspen in it next time. Not unless there is something Else.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

soak him/her in water for 10 minutes that way he could have a good shed.

do you mist???


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Q: Why is one of my snake's eye silver? 
A: It's most likely a retained eye cap from a previous bad shed, sometimes a damp cloth will help loosen and remove eye caps. Some people have had luck using a little baby oil to soften and remove eye caps

http://www.kingsnake.com/ballpythonguide/#HUSBANDRY


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

she is all better..Thanks everyone


----------

